# Cedar Brook & Hancock trails camping ideas



## agoodwin (Jul 15, 2003)

I am planning to do an overnight somewhere near the Cedar Brook or the Hancock Notch trails and would like any suggestion from anyone that has camped in these areas. Of course keeping in mind USFS regulations.  Thanks.


:beer:


----------



## pedxing (Jul 16, 2003)

I was only passing through, but it looked like there are plenty of great places to camp along the Cedar Brook and Hancock Notch Trails.

Do check the regs at: http://www.fs.fed.us/r9/white/recreation/land_above/backcountry_rules.html

Note, especially that the list of places where there is "No Camping, Wood or  Charcoal Fires within 200 feet of"

includes:   "Intersection of Cedar Brook and Hancock Notch Trails to junction with Hancock Loop Trail"


----------



## pancho (Aug 8, 2003)

Except for two minor hills, the Cedar Brook Trail and Notch trail all the way to the Kancamagus Hwy. is basically flat.  The northern section follows an old RR bed, some ties are still there.  There is water along it, too.  Near the Jct of the Hancock Loop trail  there are flat areas near that stream, also.  In short, the answer is, "yes".


----------

